# Anyone heard of this fish before? Channa gachua "Th 03/2"



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Was looking online and found this picture of an interesting fish.

http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cach...hanna+gachua+TH+03/2&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=9&gl=us

Apparently its a kind of snakehead.

I was wondering if anyone has had experience with this fish before or maybe has an idea of where to get it from?


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

You could try e-mailing Alf and Anita (www.alfandanita.se) as that is their picture. They have fish for sale, but that's in Sweden!


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

IIRC, Blacksunshine has this fish or at least the same genus.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I know Alf. Very decent guy.

Snakeheads get big, eat more than a small dog and are illegal in many places. They dont look like the picture 99% of the time, those are breeding colors.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah Channa guacha and ALL chana species ar3e FEDERALLY banned. That means they are illegal in every state of the US. there are some states that will allow for grandfather clauses if the fish or the parent fish was owned prior to the fed ban however chances are you aren't going to find one that falls under this umbrella. My own was a gift and did fall under this clause. 

the colors of that fish are similar to how it will always look. only the body is likely to be somewhat lighter. 

Since they are federally banned I don't think it approperate (or legal) to discuss how to obtain them here on the forum.

However if you are ever in Maryland they are established in the Potomic and chances are you can fish a Channa Argus (northern Snakehead) from those waters. 
Fish and Game requests that you kill any Channa taken from those waters.

Not ALL snakeheads get big. The Gaucha are actually considered a dwarf species and will max out at around 6". Channa Micropletes however (Giant Snakehead/Redline Snakehead) can get VERY VERY VERY large. Are are one of the species that are thought of when snakeheads are talked about.


----------



## tropism (Jul 21, 2006)

Zapins, if it's the look you're after and not necessarily the 6"+ predator thing, you might want to check out some of the licorice gouramis or wild Betta species. They have similar finnage (shorter dorsal on the wild bettas), and a somewhat similar body shape. There's even a betta called the Snakehead Betta -- Betta channoides. I think I've seen a picture of a betta with the same coloration as that Channa gachua, but have no idea where or what species. Maybe my memory is playing tricks on me.

I'm sure some are hard to get ahold of and hard to care for, but at least they'd be legal. (Assuming they're not an endangered species banned for export... and I know some are). A few of the licorice gouramis are relatively easy to come by.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

Blacksunshine said:


> Yeah Channa guacha and ALL chana species are FEDERALLY banned. That means they are illegal in every state of the US. there are some states that will allow for grandfather clauses if the fish or the parent fish was owned prior to the fed ban however chances are you aren't going to find one that falls under this umbrella.


Black, I'm just curious. is that level of banning similar to how Piranna fish are banned, or are there a different levels of banning when it comes to selling live fish. Zapins, I hope you don't mind the tangent.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

spypet said:


> Black, I'm just curious. is that level of banning similar to how Piranna fish are banned, or are there a different levels of banning when it comes to selling live fish. Zapins, I hope you don't mind the tangent.


No. Piranha legality varies state to state. Snakeheads however are covered under a Federal ban. there are only I think 3 fish that are included in a federal ban. Such as Asian Arowanas. 
So it is a sweeping all encompasing ban meaning all species in all states.


----------

